# Be Quiet Straight Power E10 800W CM Klicken



## derHungrige (28. Januar 2015)

Hi,
ich hab nur mal kurz ne Frage. Und zwar hab ich letztes Jahr bei einem Gewinnspiel ein bequiet Straight Power E10 800W CM gewonnen. Funktioniert wirklich top. Es klickt bloß immer wenn der PC ausgeht, so wie wenn ein Schalter rumgekippt wird. Es hat mich nie wirklich gestört wollte trotzdem jetzt nochmal fragen, ob das normal ist.

Danke schon mal im voraus.


----------



## -H1N1- (28. Januar 2015)

Ich habe zwar ein Seasonic aber meines klickt auch, sicher irgendeine Schaltung.


----------



## claster17 (28. Januar 2015)

Das liegt am Relais. Ist vollkommen normal. Sogar meine Xonar DGX gibt beim Start ein solches Klicken von sich


----------



## derHungrige (28. Januar 2015)

Sehr Gut. Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## be quiet! Support (2. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

das "klicken" wird von einem Relais erzeugt, welches dem Auslösen der Hausautomatensicherung, aufgrund des hohen Einschaltstroms, entgegenwirken soll, bzw. tut.
Das klicken ist also völlig unbedenklich.

Gruß

Marco


----------

